# CABG and hypothermia



## cmacpc (Jun 3, 2010)

Does any one out there know what temp the body has to reach for hypothermia? (I looked up hypothermia and it gives me a wide range) Is there is a time frame that must be maintained in order to bill the code 99116, when appropiate of course.

TIA,


----------

